# Duck and Goose Jerky



## smokinhusker

BF will be waterfowl hunting in a couple months so time to clean out from last year. Headed to Nebraska tomorrow to take one of our atvs back to his friend, I decided to make up some jerky to give them also.

Duck Jerky

I'm using Hi Mountain Game Bird Seasoning Smoky Citrus with Cure #1













Duck.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 20, 2012






2.5 lbs duck breasts trimmed, sliced with seasoning and cure













Duck Seasoned.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 20, 2012






Smoked 7 hours yesterday in MES 40 with 90% Cherry and 10% Mesquite, starting at 120* bumping hourly to 170* to finish off.













Finished Duck Jerky.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 20, 2012






Goose Jerky

Using Hi Mountain Wild Goose & Duck Seasoning Spicy Sweet with Cure #1













Goose.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 20, 2012






4 lbs Goose breasts trimmed, sliced with seasoning and cure













Goose Seasoned.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 20, 2012






It's in the MES 40 with 80% JD Bourbon Oak Barrel Chips and 20% Apple.

Finished goose jerky will be posted soon!

Thanks for looking


----------



## bama bbq

Listen ....I think you're in trouble there and need to get rid of that before someone gets hurt.  ...and being the great guy I am you can just send it to me and I'll dispose of it properly for you.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

This is the goose jerky recipe i used for 250 lbs of goose. NOTE: I did the jerky in small batches listed below.
[h3]duck or goose jerky. Smoked then dehydrated.[/h3]
3 pounds skinless, de-fatted duck or goose breast. Try to take out as many pellets as you can.

2 cups water

2 tablespoons kosher salt

1/2 teaspoon cure 1[/b]

1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce

1 teaspoon garlic powder

1 teaspoon dried thyme

1 teaspoon cayenne

1 teaspoon porcini powder (dried porcini mushrooms, ground)

3 tablespoons brown sugar

Smoke at 150 with your choice of wood for 2.5 hours. Place jerky in dehydrator at 140 for 6-8 hours or until the jerky bends. If it snaps its over done.

Slice the duck breasts into roughly 1/4 inch strips. Mix remaining ingredients well in a large bowl. Put the meat into the marinade and massage it all around to coat evenly. Pour everything into a seal-able plastic bag or container and set in the fridge. Let this marinate for at least 24 and up to 48 hours — the longer it is in the mix, the saltier the meat will get, but the longer it will last at room temperature. During the marinating process, massage the meat around in the bag to keep all the pieces in contact with the marinade.
Remove the duck from the bag and pat dry with paper towels. Either follow your dehydrator’s instructions for making jerky (I dehydrate mine at 140 degrees), or lay the strips on a wire rack set over a cookie sheet to catch the drippings. Set the rack in an oven set on Warm until the meat is dried out, but still pliable, about 6-8 hours. Store either in the fridge indefinitely, or at room temperature for up to 1 month.


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks Bama, but it's already gone! Took it to NE on Friday for some friends.

Thanks for the recipe Rick, I've got some more goose and I'll have to give your recipe a try. Sounds good.

Here's the finished Goose Jerky













Goose Jerky Done.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 24, 2012


















Finished Goose Jerky.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Sep 24, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj

Looks like it came out good...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker

Thanks JJ! Never lasts long that's for sure.


----------



## labrador103

"NEPAS"     .......     what is the 1/2 teaspoon of #1 cure??????????


----------



## smokinhusker

labrador103 said:


> "NEPAS"     .......     what is the 1/2 teaspoon of #1 cure?????????? Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] No. 1, a basic cure used to cure all meats that require cooking, smoking, or canning. This includes poultry, fish, ham, bacon, luncheon meats, corned beef, pates and other products too numerous to mention. Formerly Prague Powder #1. Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] #1 contains salt and sodium nitrite (6.25%).
> 
> Use 1 level teaspoon per 5 lbs. of meat. 1 lb. of Insta Cure[emoji]8482[/emoji] will process approximately 480 lbs. of meat.
> 
> You can buy it here: http://www.sausagemaker.com/11000instacureand153no11lb.aspx





nepas said:


> This is the goose jerky recipe i used for 250 lbs of goose. NOTE: I did the jerky in small batches listed below.
> [h3]duck or goose jerky. Smoked then dehydrated.[/h3]
> 3 pounds skinless, de-fatted duck or goose breast. Try to take out as many pellets as you can.
> 
> 2 cups water
> 
> 2 tablespoons kosher salt
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon cure 1[/b]
> 
> 1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> 
> 1 teaspoon dried thyme
> 
> 1 teaspoon cayenne
> 
> 1 teaspoon porcini powder (dried porcini mushrooms, ground)
> 
> 3 tablespoons brown sugar
> 
> Smoke at 150 with your choice of wood for 2.5 hours. Place jerky in dehydrator at 140 for 6-8 hours or until the jerky bends. If it snaps its over done.
> 
> Slice the duck breasts into roughly 1/4 inch strips. Mix remaining ingredients well in a large bowl. Put the meat into the marinade and massage it all around to coat evenly. Pour everything into a seal-able plastic bag or container and set in the fridge. Let this marinate for at least 24 and up to 48 hours — the longer it is in the mix, the saltier the meat will get, but the longer it will last at room temperature. During the marinating process, massage the meat around in the bag to keep all the pieces in contact with the marinade.
> Remove the duck from the bag and pat dry with paper towels. Either follow your dehydrator’s instructions for making jerky (I dehydrate mine at 140 degrees), or lay the strips on a wire rack set over a cookie sheet to catch the drippings. Set the rack in an oven set on Warm until the meat is dried out, but still pliable, about 6-8 hours. Store either in the fridge indefinitely, or at room temperature for up to 1 month.


----------



## Goose_hunter5858

That looks like some awesome goose jerky. I wish I had a smoker. I did find a really easy recipe that doesn't take very long to dehydrate. https://thewaterfowlhunter.com/goose-jerky/ The jerky has turned out perfect everytime. I used to over dry quite a few batches or it would take 8 hours to do a batch.


----------

